# 1 or 2 ?



## anatelle (Jul 13, 2011)

I know that no one can take a decision for us, but I can't make up my mind on whether to transfer 1 or two embryos.

We have 4 blastocysts in waiting with ARGC, I think 2 X 5BB, 1 X 5BC and 1X 5BCB (or something like that. They said that the last one was border line but good enough to freeze).

During IVF, we had a 5AA implanted but sadly it didn't work. We thought: "let's implant only one now and if it doesn't work, we'll implant 2 next time". Next time will be in 3 weeks, so I'm thinking about it again and I change my mind every time I read something.

My partner would rather get 1 implanted for safety reasons, but would support me whatever choice I make.

As for me, I've got this totally irrational and unscientific thought that since my womb doesn't seem to be a nice environment for the embryos, if there are two of them they'd support each other creating more hormones and having more chance of implanting. And 9 months is a long time. They'd get bored by themselves, so 2 of them would be better. Right?

Ok, I guess I just want to put the odds up.

I used to be absolutely scared of twins and did NOT want to have them. Now I guess I just really want to have children and this outweigh my perception of the increased risk of a double pregnancy.

Also, blastocysts can still split again. 3 or 4 babies in still a possibility. None at all another possibility...

Anyway. The question remains: 1 or 2... Any thoughts?


----------



## Carrie88 (Aug 2, 2015)

That's a tricky one Hun! 

How old are you and what does your clinic suggest? 

I'm under 30 so can only transfer one! Apparently by transferring two it only increases your chances by 10%. I think they say 50/50 with one and 60/40 with two. That wasn't enough for my fiancé to risk potentially wasting one.  We can over ride the clinics decision but they strongly advice it due to the risks that come with twins and we'd have to sign a waiver. 

It really is a personal decision and there is no right or wrong answer. I've discussed it with friends about over riding the clinics decision and one of my friends works in an baby ICU and she said a lot of the very poorly twin babies that come in are from IVF.


----------



## Poppy07 (Jan 3, 2016)

My advice would be to get some statistical advice from your clinic of the chances of pregnancy and the chances of twins. My clinic told me they having 2 blastocysts put back doesn't increase my chances of pregnancy by much but does give quite a high chance of twins if a pregnancy is successful. 

I had twins 4 years ago through ICSI from a cycle where I had 2 blastocysts implanted. I love my girls and don't regret it at all but I was lucky to have an easy and healthy pregnancy and having twins has its own challenges and is a different parenting experience. There is the increased financial burden of twins especially  in the early years, if you go back to work for eg childcare for 2 is so expensive. 

I wouldn't recommend having 2 put back unles you are certain you would be prepared to risk having twins unless your clinic say that chances of twins are low. if I were to make my decision again I would have 2 put back again, I know we are so blessed to have our girls.


----------



## anatelle (Jul 13, 2011)

Thank you Carrie.

I'll be 32 in a couple of months. Does your friend think that IVF twins have more complications than non IVF twins? 

My clinic (the ARGC) tends to push for 2. But it's my decision after all.


----------



## anatelle (Jul 13, 2011)

Hi Poppy,

I like your last sentence. It's very cute 
I'm glad all went well with you.


----------



## danceintherain (Apr 16, 2013)

I've had 7 transfers in all - 5 single embryo and 2 double. My consultant talked me out of double transfer on most occasions. I agreed SET was the more sensible choice for me. My last transfer (finally successful!) was a double, and I am pregnant with a singleton. I chose a double transfer because my history suggested that the chances of both successfully implanting were very low, and because I was emotionally and physically tired of repeated cycles. 

If I was starting out, with good quality blasts, I would start with SET at least to being with. However, if you do transfer two, you are not risking 'wasting one'. The reason for the difference in success rates is due to embryo quality - if one embryo is unviable then it is more likely that another embryo from the same batch will also be unviable. This is why putting two back doesn't necessarily double your chances of getting a singleton - it's pretty much the same odds as putting back two singles. ARGC is pretty aggressive in its approach and probably recommends two as it will slightly boost their success rate per transfer.  It's a really hard decision, and I agree with others - if you're prepared for twins, and the slightly elevated risks linked with twins - then it's definitely an option!


----------



## Toyajane22 (Aug 2, 2015)

Hi Anatelle, I was in the same position as you a couple of weeks ago and deliberated for ages whether to transfer one or two. We have had one fresh cycle which was bfn, but got two 5day good quality blasts, which I was so happy about. I decided to do a natural fet and had my transfer this month (Jan 11th). I chose to put one back at a time as we definitely don't want to increase our chances of having twins And it could potentially give us two additional so try's.  If this one fails we will again only have the option to transfer one, but if we had more I prolly would consider two as I would have had two failed single embryo transfers! (Really hoping that won't be the case 🙏🏼🙏🏼🙏🏼) It is such a hard decision but just weigh up the pros and cons. I have read a lot of successful stories with Both one and two. Good luck 😊 xx


----------



## Carrie88 (Aug 2, 2015)

anatelle said:


> Thank you Carrie.
> 
> I'll be 32 in a couple of months. Does your friend think that IVF twins have more complications than non IVF twins?
> 
> My clinic (the ARGC) tends to push for 2. But it's my decision after all.


She's never ever said. I think once you become pregnant it doesn't matter if it's an IVF baby or not. The complications come from twins and a lot of people have them prem I think x


----------



## Poppy07 (Jan 3, 2016)

Yes a twin pregnancy is classed as a high risk pregnancy and monitored by a consultant. Twins are more likely to be born prem. The most high risk types of twins are identical as they share a placenta, most twins born by IVF are non identical.


----------



## anatelle (Jul 13, 2011)

Thank you everyone for your thoughts.

Toyajane, good luck for this cycle.


----------

